# So tell me about your air fryer



## vraiblonde

Monello and I go back and forth - we want one, would we use it?, but we want it, but probably wouldn't use it.  We don't eat a lot of fried foods, but I got to thinking about chicken wings.  What I used to do was throw the nekkid wings into a pot of hot oil, fry them, then give them a dose of sauce.  (This is the Christy method, btw)   I wouldn't do that in the motorhome because it would stink like ghetto crack house for weeks.  But with an air fryer....

Talk me into getting one.


----------



## black dog

I steam my chick wings for maybe 15 min and then finish them in the oven.
 Steaming them gets all the grease out of them so when put in the oven the house doesn't get smoked up. I use one of these three level racks that go in a stock pot. 

 I love fried food, but at 60 I don't do much of it anymore..  #doublesadface


----------



## Merlin99

You were asking about air fryers, this one is an air fryer plus. 

http://www.powerairfryer.com/rt_052...MIjs3Hh7vn3wIVDjhPCh1-ngmmEAEYASAAEgLX8_D_BwE

air fry a rotisserie chicken or a lamb loaf for gyros


----------



## General Lee

Screw it, I'm getting one.


----------



## kwillia

I've said it a dozen times... we user ours daily, several times a day and not just for 'frying'.  I often use it to roast veggies (spray with oil first then put in basket) to use as toppings for homemade dishes, pizza, omelets, etc. It does the work for me while I'm doing other preparations. I use it for baked potatoes spritzing the outer shell with EVOO and then covering it with seasonings so that the shell is the yummiest part of eating the potato. Crab cakes, wings, etc. 

The secret of success is understanding that because it is convection, if your item is thicker and/or frozen, you drop the temp from the default average (370) that is the typical setting to around 350 or 340 so that the outside doesn't get 'crisped' too fast allowing the core to come up to temp.   A perfect example I can give: the frozen chicken cordon bleu cooks to absolute perfection I put the two of them (one for me and one for him) in the basket, set it to 340 for 20 minutes and then walk away.   When the buzzer sounds, I find them perfectly cooked, crisped with the gooey center still intact as it should be.  During that 20 minutes of not having to think about it, I finished preparing the salads and sides that we had with it. 

We use it for breakfast, lunch, dinner, snacks etc.   I recommend you search for recipes to grasp the idea of what they can do... and the best part is not needing an oven.  The air fryer does not radiate heat to the house like an oven does so it is a blessing in the summer months.


----------



## Monello

Merlin99 said:


> You were asking about air fryers, this one is an air fryer plus.
> 
> http://www.powerairfryer.com/rt_052...MIjs3Hh7vn3wIVDjhPCh1-ngmmEAEYASAAEgLX8_D_BwE
> 
> air fry a rotisserie chicken or a lamb loaf for gyros



This is too big for our needs.  If we go that route, we will need the smallest model available.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

It is basically a tiny convection oven,  they do things like packaged french fries and tater tots well.  

Personally I think a very nice convection toaster oven is more useful.  I have one of these that I quite like https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...ital-countertop-oven/3275208?categoryId=12061


----------



## Monello

PeoplesElbow said:


> It is basically a tiny convection oven,  they do things like packaged french fries and tater tots well.
> 
> Personally I think a very nice convection toaster oven is more useful.  I have one of these that I quite like https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/st...ital-countertop-oven/3275208?categoryId=12061



$300 compared to $60.


----------



## Bonehead

As for the smell  when making wings, fried is fried, chicken fat does stink and the RV will stink unless you air fry them outside. Which in an RV in nice weather is doable.


----------



## NextJen

My gf got a Ninja Foodi for Christmas. She made pot roast and veggies (in a separate batch) in it this evening. She has only used the pressure cooker part of it so far.  I found this review online:

https://www.tablefortwoblog.com/instant-pot-or-ninja-foodi/


----------



## GURPS

Great for reheating food    ...   anything where you night have used a toaster oven or gotten out a skillet to reheat like a pork chop


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Monello said:


> $300 compared to $60.



There are cheaper toaster ovens that have convection.   That is just the one I have, generally the more you pay for them, the more they work like a real convection oven.


----------



## DoWhat

GURPS said:


> Great for reheating food    ...



Does it dry out the food?


----------



## vraiblonde

Okay, we did it!  Got an airfryer/toaster oven combo.  The idea being that if we could replace the toaster oven with it and just keep it out all the time, we'd use it more.

Toaster part works well, now I'm air frying cauliflower tots and will know in about 10 mins.  Next will be chicken wings.

PS, here's a site that has a ton of information:

https://airfrying.net


----------



## vraiblonde

Caulitots were a success!  When I've made them in the toaster oven they are disgustingly soggy no matter how long or at what temp I cook them.  These took 10 mins and are nice and crisp.

Wings are in right now.

Okay, Kwilly, you were right.  :  I'm liking the air fryer.


----------



## kwillia




----------



## vraiblonde

Wings were a success!  I threw them in naked, 22 mins at 400, flipping halfway through, then tossed them in garlic butter with Tony Chachere seasoning.  They are perfectly done, crispy skin.

Afterward I had to clean the interior because of chicken fat spatter, but that's to be expected.


----------



## vraiblonde

Merlin99 said:


> You were asking about air fryers, this one is an air fryer plus.
> 
> http://www.powerairfryer.com/rt_052...MIjs3Hh7vn3wIVDjhPCh1-ngmmEAEYASAAEgLX8_D_BwE
> 
> air fry a rotisserie chicken or a lamb loaf for gyros



This is the one I ended up getting, btw.  $129 at Walmart.

Thanks, Merlin!


----------



## General Lee

I was gonna ask which model seems to be what people go with. Not what Amazon says.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> Wings were a success!  I threw them in naked, 22 mins at 400, flipping halfway through, then tossed them in garlic butter with Tony Chachere seasoning.  They are perfectly done, crispy skin.
> 
> Afterward I had to clean the interior because of chicken fat spatter, but that's to be expected.



Wait until you heat up a slice of pizza. Only takes a couple minutes on at 380 and taste like it was just made.


----------



## DoWhat

kwillia said:


> Wait until you heat up a slice of pizza. Only takes a couple minutes on at 380 and taste like it was just made.



Is the crust crispy?


----------



## vraiblonde

DoWhat said:


> Is the crust crispy?



If it can crisp those soggy ass caulitots, I have to believe it would make a pizza just like brick oven.


----------



## DoWhat

vraiblonde said:


> If it can crisp those soggy ass caulitots, I have to believe it would make a pizza just like brick oven.



Well, you guys talked me into the Instant Pot (wife bought one Friday).
So now we are going to have to purchase an air fryer.


----------



## kwillia

DoWhat said:


> Is the crust crispy?





vraiblonde said:


> If it can crisp those soggy ass caulitots, I have to believe it would make a pizza just like brick oven.



Yes. Crispy like brick oven. But do not overcook.


----------



## kwillia

DoWhat said:


> Well, you guys talked me into the Instant Pot (wife bought one Friday).
> So now we are going to have to purchase an air fryer.



Best way to cook a crabcake...  either fresh or frozen. Adjust temp and time accordingly.


----------



## vraiblonde

DoWhat said:


> Well, you guys talked me into the Instant Pot (wife bought one Friday).
> So now we are going to have to purchase an air fryer.



She's going to kill us.


----------



## NextJen

vraiblonde said:


> This is the one I ended up getting, btw.  $129 at Walmart.
> 
> Thanks, Merlin!



I was watching the long infomercial for this earlier. I have been thinking about it for some time. The special they were running during the infomercial was all of the accessories, plus, you would get a free power pressure cooker ($100 value, just pay separate processing and shipping). I almost broke down and ordered it. I'm just not sure how much I would use it now - not doing as much cooking as I used to.


----------



## Merlin99

vraiblonde said:


> This is the one I ended up getting, btw.  $129 at Walmart.
> 
> Thanks, Merlin!



Thank Google, he's the one that put that ad up on every page.


----------



## Bonehead

Now they have designed a pressure cooker with an air fryer function. That sounds useful but like most stuff that does a dozen things most of it is done half azzed.


----------



## vraiblonde

Kwillia was also right that we use the air fryer/oven several times a day.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> Kwillia was also right that we use the air fryer/oven several times a day.


----------



## DoWhat

kwillia said:


>



What brand do you recommend?
Model?


----------



## Monello

DoWhat said:


> What brand do you recommend?
> Model?



No matter how inexpensive it is, stay away from the HAL 9000 model


----------



## vraiblonde

Lovely crispy brussel sprouts - I could never get them right in the oven.

Toss small sprouts with a dab of oil and liberal salt.
Airfry 5 mins at 400*; toss, then give them another 5 mins.
Throw them in a bowl and toss them with a bit of balsamic vinegar, then hit them with chopped cooked bacon.

OMG!!!  They are s o delicious!


----------



## Monello

vraiblonde said:


> Lovely crispy brussel sprouts - I could never get them right in the oven.
> 
> Toss small sprouts with a dab of oil and liberal salt.
> Airfry 5 mins at 400*; toss, then give them another 5 mins.
> Throw them in a bowl and toss them with a bit of balsamic vinegar, then hit them with chopped cooked bacon.
> 
> OMG!!!  They are s o delicious!



I don't think I've eaten a portion of vegetables so fast in my life.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> Lovely crispy brussel sprouts - I could never get them right in the oven.
> 
> Toss small sprouts with a dab of oil and liberal salt.
> Airfry 5 mins at 400*; toss, then give them another 5 mins.
> Throw them in a bowl and toss them with a bit of balsamic vinegar, then hit them with chopped cooked bacon.
> 
> OMG!!!  They are s o delicious!


I cook most veggies in the air fryer now.  I'm about to experiment... I am going to spiral some zucchini at then spray it with EVOO and hit it with seasoning the air fry it. It will be served with boneless chicken baked with Italian seasoned tomatoes and sauce.


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:


> I cook most veggies in the air fryer now.  I'm about to experiment... I am going to spiral some zucchini at then spray it with EVOO and hit it with seasoning the air fry it. It will be served with boneless chicken baked with Italian seasoned tomatoes and sauce.



Come back and report how that turned out.  I'm a fan of zoodles but don't like them mushy.  Normally what I do is grill a steak and throw it on a bed of zoodles.  While the steak is resting, it gives the zoodles a little heat so they're warm but still a little crunchy.


----------



## DoWhat

dowhat said:


> what brand do you recommend?
> Model?





kwillia said:


> i cook most veggies in the air fryer now.



hello!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kwillia

DoWhat said:


> hello!!!!!!!!!!!!


 I have this one and we use it multiple times a day just about every day.

https://www.amazon.com/GoWISE-USA-5...words=usa+xl+air+fryer&qid=1548110687&sr=8-15


----------



## vraiblonde

DoWhat said:


> hello!!!!!!!!!!!!



I got this one:

http://www.powerairfryer.com/rt_052518/?utm_campaign=403733917


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> I got this one:
> 
> http://www.powerairfryer.com/rt_052518/?utm_campaign=403733917


I would get the next because it increases the possibilities of use... they didn't have that around when I selected mine.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Here is a youtube video of a channel that I like to watch.  She is comparing the recently leaked KFC recipe in air frying and deep frying.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

vraiblonde said:


> If it can crisp those soggy ass caulitots, I have to believe it would make a pizza just like brick oven.



Have you fixed anything else in your air fry oven?


----------



## Pete

vraiblonde said:


> This is the one I ended up getting, btw.  $129 at Walmart.
> 
> Thanks, Merlin!


Cash or the 4 convenient payments of $37.45?


----------



## vraiblonde

PeoplesElbow said:


> Have you fixed anything else in your air fry oven?



I'm reheating fried chicken right now.

Monello made chicken parm the other day and it was delicious.  He also made homemade pizza with fresh dough.

I've "grilled" ribeyes and they turn out pretty good.  Not like real grilled, of course, but a perfectly acceptable quick meal.

I'm hooked on baby pigs in a blanket - little smokies wrapped in cut up low carb tortillas.

I make breakfast tacos and deli meat crunchy wraps all the time.

So far everything has been good, no failures yet except for the zoodles.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

If you do any dehydrating in it please report back.


----------



## vraiblonde

In case anyone was wondering, frozen broccoli fries in the airfryer are AMAZING.


----------



## ginwoman

DoWhat said:


> Does it dry out the food?


only if you cook too long. I'm still working on figuring it out.


----------



## ginwoman

vraiblonde said:


> I'm reheating fried chicken right now.
> 
> Monello made chicken parm the other day and it was delicious.  He also made homemade pizza with fresh dough.
> 
> I've "grilled" ribeyes and they turn out pretty good.  Not like real grilled, of course, but a perfectly acceptable quick meal.
> 
> I'm hooked on baby pigs in a blanket - little smokies wrapped in cut up low carb tortillas.
> 
> I make breakfast tacos and deli meat crunchy wraps all the time.
> 
> So far everything has been good, no failures yet except for the zoodles.


Your fryer must be huge if he cooked a pizza in it


----------



## vraiblonde

ginwoman said:


> Your fryer must be huge if he cooked a pizza in it



It was just a small one for him.


----------



## ginwoman

vraiblonde said:


> It was just a small one for him.


he must not eat much


----------



## my-thyme

Just baked fish in the air fryer oven, cod, butter, salt, pepper, in a pyrex dish, 25 minutes at 340. Yum.

And zero fish smell in the house.  Winner!


----------



## my-thyme

OH, and did asparagus spears a few nights ago. Spritz of canola oil, lemon pepper.

And a 2lb eye round on the rotisserie. Yummo.

Did I mention hubby gave me this appliance for my birthday? Out of the blue. I'm loving it!


----------



## vraiblonde

my-thyme said:


> And a 2lb eye round on the rotisserie. Yummo.



Mine has the rotisserie thing but I haven't even unpacked it.  Tell me how you did your roast because that sounds REALLY good.


----------



## my-thyme

The instructions for using the rotisserie were none existent for my machine, YouTube showed me how to put the meat on the spit.

2 lb eye round, put it on the spit. (I did not tie it.) Sprinkle liberally with kosher salt and coarse pepper. 400* for 40 minutes. Well done on the ends and 1/4 inch in, really rare in the center. And tender! I ate the ends as I was slicing, so good!

Was too rare for me, I'd probably lower the temp a bit and cook it a little longer next time.

Mine also came with a kabob attachment thingy. Gonna try that soon.


----------



## my-thyme

#1 Went to dinner last night at Capt Pats, always delicious, always bring home leftovers.

#2 Hush Puppies leftover from Capt Pats are amazing out of the air fryer, like they just came out of the deep fryer!
And the leftover crab balls were good reheated, too.

Now I can make a full batch of hush puppies at home, knowing I can reheat them in the air fryer.


----------



## GURPS

my-thyme said:


> #2 Hush Puppies leftover from Capt Pats are amazing out of the air fryer, like they just came out of the deep fryer!




Works Great for Five Guy's Fries


----------



## GWguy

An air fryer, huh?

Never had fried air.  Fried ice cream, but never fried air.


----------



## Gilligan

GWguy said:


> An air fryer, huh?
> 
> Never had fried air.  Fried ice cream, but never fried air.


 

Hey...should have that piece ready for you to pickup and test fit tomorrow.


----------



## Lump

Is everyone still enjoying and using the Air Fryer?  Thinking about getting one.  I saw someone said it was good to reheat fried chicken but can you make fried chicken in it?  My husband loves everything fried but I won't do it because we would end up huge.  Or is this just a replacement for a regular oven or toaster oven?


----------



## vraiblonde

Lump said:


> Is everyone still enjoying and using the Air Fryer?



We use ours every day.  I haven't tried to do homemade fried chicken with it, but those Gorton's shrimp and fish filets turn out amazing.


----------



## GURPS

Lump said:


> Is everyone still enjoying and using the Air Fryer?




That is the instapot are the busiest appliances in our house


----------



## Monello

Lump said:


> Is everyone still enjoying and using the Air Fryer?



Air fryers are so 2018.  The new, rave appliance is the keto, probiotic yogurt maker.


----------



## Kyle

Monello said:


> Air fryers are so 2018.  The new, rave appliance is the keto, probiotic yogurt maker.


An appliance is really needed to create spoiled milk?


----------



## lucky_bee

Monello said:


> Air fryers are so 2018.  The new, rave appliance is the keto, probiotic yogurt maker.


my friend makes amazing low-carb probiotic yogurt with her instant pot - I just bought the same model and she's going to show me how she does it, but it's some of the best yogurt I've ever had.


----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> An appliance is really needed to create spoiled milk?


It's really a kitchen counter knick knack.  It comes in 3 colors.  Copper, avocado and plaid.


----------



## Lump

Monello said:


> It's really a kitchen counter knick knack.  It comes in 3 colors.  Copper, avocado and plaid.


Uh Oh.....  I love copper.  It's all over my kitchen.  Might have to get one just for decoration!


----------



## Monello

Lump said:


> Uh Oh.....  I love copper.  It's all over my kitchen.  Might have to get one just for decoration!


How old is your kitchen?

I thought they outlawed copper kitchens in the early 1980s.


----------



## Lump

Monello said:


> How old is your kitchen?
> 
> I thought they outlawed copper kitchens in the early 1980s.


NICE!  Copper and Rose Gold are all the rage, currently, as of today.  If I could afford a copper sink and copper appliances, I would be all in!


----------

